# Is my Chihuahua Apple head, or Deer head?



## victor.hernandez (May 30, 2012)

He has a "shorter snout", his nose is shorter than most deer-heads, but longer than most apple heads. His cranium is nice and rounded. His eyes are very large. His skull is wider than his jawline.

Here's some pictures:
Chihuahua Forum : Chihuahua Breed Dog Forums - victor.hernandez's Album: Chico

Here's a video of him:


----------



## Hollysmom (Nov 26, 2011)

What a cutie! Looks like a deer head to me.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

I'll go with deer as well.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm saying deer head, only because I don't consider his muzzle short at all, in fact, to my eye it actually appears the opposite. 

Maybe "types" and length of snout interpretations vary from country to country


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I would also say deer. His muzzle is much too long to be considered the typey look, and his head is not quite as dome shaped. His forehead slopes a little where it meets the muzzle. It should almost bulge over the stop a little. The 90 degree stop should almost make like a little dimple. Regardless of whatever look he has, I think he's very cute.

Here's examples of the apple dome head, 90 degree stop, and shorter muzzle that make up the typey look:



















She's a puppy, though. I'm sure someone can post pics of their adult dog for you so you can see.


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

im going to go a different way to what was said , i think he is a bit of both lol he has the long face and body of a dear head but i think if his snout was smaller his head would look more apple shape , in pics 4 and 9 he seems to have a not so bad stop


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

He's very cute, i loved the video


----------



## victor.hernandez (May 30, 2012)

Ok, that's cool you guys. I was just wondering. Hes still the most awesome Chihuahua IMO!
THNX


----------



## momofmany (Apr 23, 2012)

He has the apple shaped head and the stop is good but his snout is a little bit to long I would say he's a bit of both. I think he's absolutely adorable nice looking chi.


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

Deer for sure.


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

Both my girls are deer heads, even though Bella has a near 90 degree stop, her head is not domed enough, and she has a very long snout. Izzie has a shorter snout, which makes her head seem more domed, but has a major slope to her forehead to snout. I still love them just the same of course.. 

Bella-

















Izzie-


----------



## Thor (Apr 20, 2012)

He is so cute! I'm going to say that he is a deer head since he looks a lot like my deer head Thor.


----------



## Wodjeka (Mar 29, 2012)

It is a chi with a longer muzzle... some people call that a deer headed chi.


----------

